# automación / automatización, automação



## brasileirinho

O termo para 'automação' (do inglês _automation_) é _automación _ou _automatización_?

Pelo que vi, depende do país, logo são ambos aceitos?


----------



## clarachiara

"Automación" no existe en español, al menos en el español de España


----------



## brasileirinho

Exato, não foi na Espanha que encontrei esse termo:

http://www.exsol.com.ar/

http://www.automacion.com.ar/

Entretanto, ao vasculhar a página encontro o termo _automatización_.


----------



## WhoSoyEu

Eu conheço o termo "automación". Nunca tinha ouvido "automatización" embora este faça sentido.


----------



## argentinodebsas

Yo soy argentino y me suena muuuy rara la palabra "automación". Por acá también lo común es decir automatización.


----------



## WhoSoyEu

argentinodebsas said:


> Yo soy argentino y me suena muuuy rara la palabra "automación". Por acá también lo común es decir automatización.


"Automación", como el português-Br "automação", son adaptaciones del inglés "automation". No sé como se usa esa palabra en Portugal.


----------



## brasileirinho

argentinodebsas said:


> Yo soy argentino y me suena muuuy rara la palabra "automación". Por acá también lo común es decir automatización.



Me parece ser un término mal utilizado por algunas personas, como dijo WSE, una traducción libre del inglés. Mi duda surgió cuando encontré la palabra en algunas páginas web de empresas argentinas. Pero me queda claro, entonces, que debo utilizar _automatización_. Gracias a todos.


----------



## WhoSoyEu

brasileirinho said:


> Me parece ser un término mal utilizado por algunas personas, como dijo WSE, una traducción libre del inglés. Mi duda surgió cuando encontré la palabra en algunas páginas web de empresas argentinas. Pero me queda claro, entonces, que debo utilizar _automatización_. Gracias a todos.


Brasileirinho: lembro que esse têrmo é jargão de engenharia, muito pouco usado no dia-a-dia, então eu investigaria um pouco mais antes de decidir.


----------



## WhoSoyEu

No site da empresa chamada "Automación Argentina" que o Brasileirinho já havia encontrado, no seu catálogo de produtos há referencia a painéis especiais com comando por PLC, o que caracteriza tratar-se de "automation". 

Argentinode BSas: veja que isto NÃO É uma crítica a você, nem a ninguém, mas sempre tenho a preocupação de que se use o têrmo apropriado em cada caso.


----------



## brasileirinho

WhoSoyEu said:


> Brasileirinho: lembro que esse têrmo é jargão de engenharia, muito pouco usado no dia-a-dia, então eu investigaria um pouco mais antes de decidir.



Sim, disso não tenho dúvidas, acontece que em vários países utiliza-se _automatización_, de modo geral. Pelo sim ou pelo não, o melhor é ir pro lado seguro.


----------



## WhoSoyEu

Se é por quantidade, o Google não deixa dúvidas: menos de 100.000 resultados para *automación* e mais de 13.500.000 para *automatización*.


----------



## Carfer

WhoSoyEu said:


> "Automación", como el português-Br "automação", son adaptaciones del inglés "automation". No sé como se usa esa palabra en Portugal.


 
Não creio que alguma vez tenha visto ou ouvido '_automação_'. Mesmo no que toca ao termo espanhol, além de o DRAE não o registar, o que é um argumento de valor muito relativo, só me recordo de o ouvir num anúncio televisivo, creio que da 'SEAT'. Nunca lhe prestei atenção e por isso não posso afirmar com segurança, mas suponho que se pretendia sublinhar o radical _'auto', _associando '_automóvil_' e '_automatización_', ou seja, pareceu-me mais um artifício publicitário do que o acolhimento da versão espanhola de _'automation'_, de mais a mais sabendo nós até que ponto os espanhóis são avessos à importação de termos ingleses.


----------



## WhoSoyEu

Carfer: lembrando que _*automatización*_ e _*automatização*_ (que também existe, pelo menos do lado de cá do charco) derivam de _*automatic*_, palavra em voga na década de 50. Já *automación* e *automação* derivam de _*automation*_, uma tecnologia surgida nos anos 70, e que procurava substituir tarefas repetitivas feitas pela mão humana por máquinas com circuitos eletro-eletrônicos e instruções especiais. Foi o início do que hoje são os robôs e máquinas "inteligentes", que estão derivando para outras ciências, tais como a *robôtica* e a *mecatrônica*.


----------



## Carfer

WhoSoyEu said:


> Carfer: lembrando que _*automatización*_ e _*automatização*_ (que também existe, pelo menos do lado de cá do charco) derivam de _*automatic*_, palavra em voga na década de 50. Já *automación* e *automação* derivam de _*automation*_, uma tecnologia surgida nos anos 70, e que procurava substituir tarefas repetitivas feitas pela mão humana por máquinas com circuitos eletro-eletrônicos e instruções especiais. Foi o início do que hoje são os robôs e máquinas "inteligentes", que estão derivando para outras ciências, tais como a *robôtica* e a *mecatrônica*.


 
O meu post anterior foi motivado primariamente pela sua pergunta sobre o uso em Portugal, mas fez bem lembrar. 
Com toda a irrelevância que possa ter ir contra a corrente, pessoalmente, neste caso, até concordo com a renitência espanhola. Em português e em espanhol sempre tivemos uma palavra própria, respectivamente '_automatização_' y '_automatización_', para a substituição do trabalho humano por máquinas. Em inglês, a mesma substituição sempre se disse '_automation_' mesmo antes da introdução de autómatos comandados electronicamente, da mesma forma que _'automatizar'_ sempre se disse _'to automate'. 'Automação' _e _'automación' _não acrescentam rigorosamente nada ao conceito. Continuamos a querer significar, pura e simplesmente, substituição de trabalho humano por máquinas. A automatização continua a ser automatização independentemente da evolução tecnológica: já era automatização no tempo das máquinas de vapor, continuou a sê-lo com os equipamentos electro-mecânicos, ainda o é com os robots actuais. Os falantes de inglês não precisaram de mudar de palavra. Nós, como somos seguidores de modas ou gostamos de parecer estar '_à la page_', logo havíamos de criar um termo novo para significar o mesmo. Ora!


----------



## Alentugano

Em revistas e outras publicações portuguesas ligadas à engenharia vejo muito o termo "automação", justamente no campo robótica e mecatrónica, como também refere o WhoSoyEu, no que respeita ao Brasil. É certo que automatização já compreende esse significado. Mas no meio específico das engenharias e investigação, usa-se automação. Tanto que a palavra também já foi incorporada aos dicionários lusos de referência. Fazer o quê?


----------



## Mangato

Por razones profesionales en los años 70/80 tuve un contacto estrecho con una empresa, hoy desaparecida *Automación Naval. *Recuerdo que el nombre de la empresa originó un debate, *automoción- automación - automatización,* con consulta a la RAE incluida, que por cierto dictaminó que no era una una palabra del español, sino una mala traducción del término inglés. 

El argumento de sus creadores para adoptar el nombre fué que entendían que el concepto *automación* (naval en este caso) incorpora una tecnología en sistemas de regulación y control de las máquinas navales, los aparatos de a bordo, el mantenimiento del buque y los sistemas auxiliares marítimos basada en elementos electromecánicos, más amplia que el concepto propio de la acción de automatizar. Algo precursor de la  actual robótica


----------



## Nadis

Hola, amigos del fórum

Tengo una duda sobre la palabra en portugués "automação" , la cual sólo he encontrado un significado en español en una página del portugués de Wikipedia que al pasarla al español le daba este nombre: "ingeniería automática" Me suena un poco raro, tal vez por desconocimiento, no sé si es el adecuado totalmente. El texto es el siguiente:

A Petrobras pretende reduzir o número de pessoas que trabalham nas plataformas, através da intensificação de automação, devido à distância entre a costa e as reservas encontradas.

Gracias, 
Nadis


----------



## Fanaya

¿Tal vez '_automatización_' (_automatização _en portugués)?


----------



## Nadis

puede ser, pero no sé si quedaría muy clara la explicación...
Gracias!


----------



## joaosilva

La palabra en castellano es automatización. También he visto algunas referencias como automación, pero no está en el DRAE... (y puede que sean malas traducciones del inglés, portugués, francés, italiano ya que son respectivamente automation, automação, automation, automazione...) o para no confundir con automoción (relativo al automóvil) que existe en espanhol y se usa mucho mientras que en otros idiomas no existe, se evita o se usa poco. Que cosas más raras...
En portugués también existe automatização pero se usa poco (un poco más en Portugal que en Brazil)
Lo de la no correspondencia en la wikipédia se trata claramente de un error. Ya lo corregirán los coordinadores. Parece que puedes entrar en 'Automatización industrial', de ahí al inglés, y al volver al español... se convierte en Ingeniería automática... Puede que algún listillo haya estado trasteando, o que a alguien se le haya ido un poco la mano con la reagrupación de temas...


----------



## Nadis

Muchas gracias!..ya lo había traducido por este término " automatización industrial", porque lo de "Ingeniería automática" me parecía demasiado raro y literal. Sí ,es verdad, hay que comprobar siempre la información, hoy en día hasta en wikipedia te encuentras muchos errores, de ahí que el forum, a mi modo de ver, sea de gran utilidad en muchas ocasiones, por el contraste/discusión de términos..etc.

Gracias de nuevo, 
Nadis


----------



## Carfer

Temos mais discussões sobre o tema:

http://forum.wordreference.com/showthread.php?t=1846443&highlight=automacion


----------



## Nadis

Gracias!, obrigado!


----------

